# Camo tape on guns?



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

Does camo tape hurt the finish on the scope, barrel or stock after it is removed? If camo tape is not the way to go, what's another good way to camo a gun without hurting the gun's finish?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

if your gun has a great finish i wouldn't put anything on it. i do think camo clad have a completely removable material. but it may be a little spendy.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

If you are concerned with the finish on your gun, another way to go is water soluble camo spray on paint. It will wash relatively easily and you can do a little polishing to brighten your finish when it comes off. I think cloth covers may be a better way to go, though. No matter how careful you are with the paint, it may damage your finish some. they now have ghillie covers for the gun that make them nearly invisible.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Camo tape leaves a residue that can be a ***** to get off, but I've never heard of it marring the finish. I suppose it would depend on what you use to get the residue off. As sdeprie said, you can use a removeable spray paint, I think it is called bowflage. The cloth covers or rifle ghillie's work very well, just make sure you sight in with the cover on, point of impact can change. I found that out the hard way at the last training I was at. :x 
I gave up on everything else and just used the camo Krylon paint at Walmart and gave mine a permanant camo coat.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.reloadingroom.com/page25.html is the link to an article about a product called Camo Skin Overlay. This is an allternative to tape, and may be worth looking into.

SD Handgunner


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Go to your local vet and ask them for the tape they put on the bottom of horses legs. It sticks only to itself and doesn't leave anything on your gun. They should have it in quite a few different colors.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Brad T, that's a good idea, and if it's some obnoxious color, like pink, or something, you could paint it. I like that.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that is a good idea. i never thought of that.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I use the white color on my gun in the winter and it works great. It's a little bright at first but after a full day of calling and getting my dirty hands on it the tape turns a nice washed out white that blends with about anything in the winter landscape.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

http://www.coyotehunter.net/images/Brad ... double.jpg

I you go here you can look at the pic and see the tape on my gun. I have actual camo tape from Hunters specialities under the white tape that has been on for a few years LOL my guns don't look pretty but they have a few coyotes to their credit :wink:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Personally, I'll take function over looks any time. (Apparently, so would my wife.  ) If you saw any of my guns, it would be immediately apparent. I recently held a gorgeous Dakota 223 going for $1300+ in my hands. It nearly frightened me to think of getting a fingerprint on it, much less dropping it, or using it to cross a swamp. Still, that seems like a great idea to protect the finish and hide it.


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

Great pic, Brad 
What kind of gun is that, and how far out were those dogs when you shot him/them?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

My gun with the white tape on it is a Model 70 Featherweight in synethic stock and 22-250. the other gun in the picture is a model 70 lightweight (i believe) in 223. The coyote on the right was shot at about 40yds and the coyote on the left was shot at about 70 yds. The first one came in with two others once jim shot it the other two were gone like thieves in the night (running shots so we didn't take them), hit the call a few more times and here comes one on my side a long ways out on a sprint, stopped him at 70 yds trying to get downwind with a bark and put the hurt on him.


----------

